# Where to Start



## Nicole Irene (Jun 12, 2011)

My son is quickly reaching the outer edges of my scientific knowledge; he is in 5th grade. :huh:

Anyhow, for his school science project, he wants to make a Nintendo (hand held gaming device) solar charging kit. I don't even know where to start. What direction can I give him without either of us becoming completely overwhelmed? 

I am so clueless about solar and power, I don't even know what questions to ask...:shocked:


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey.....sounds like a cool little project.

What does the unit do for a charger now ? Little plug in the wall unit with a cord ?

Look on the charger ( whatever it is ) and see if it says voltage and maybe the watt ( or milliwatt ) rating. That is the starting point.

THEN, if you know how long you have to leave it plugged in to recharge, that is the next piece of the puzzle.

That's your homework assignment....due back tomorrow.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
This does not directly answer your question, but if your son is looking for some more solar projects to work on, here are a bunch of them:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Educational/educational.htm



Gary


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

http://solarpanels.iqworld.net/make-a-solar-powered-charger/


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Won't help with this project but he might enjoy

http://www.amazon.com/Solar-Energy-...1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1322883867&sr=8-1-fkmr0


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

How he does this will depend on if the voltage regulation when charging is controlled internally the device or externally in the charging station or wall wart.

Internally he can simple locate a panel of the proper voltage and adapt a plug to the nintendo. 

Externally he needs to find a way to supply power to the charging unit in the proper voltage and amperage that it requires.


----------



## Nicole Irene (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok...he has done his homework (thanks for all of the ideas, btw!) :

1) the charger (AC adapter) that plugs from the wall into the Nintendo reads: 
input - 7 watts, 60 Hz, 120 V
output - 4.6 volts, 900mA

2) time to charge from a dead battery was almost 3 hours

3) he wants the solar panel to be a cover that the Nintendo plugs into


Love the suggestions...evil genius...heh


----------



## Nicole Irene (Jun 12, 2011)

jwal10 said:


> http://solarpanels.iqworld.net/make-a-solar-powered-charger/


Hey...that looks like what we want! Now, to figure out which solar panel...I think the 6 would do? It wouldn't be too much? I noticed the output was only 4.6 V....

We have a plastics store near us, so we can have him build some kind of silicone mold for the case.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Here ya go..

15 watt panel.. (Maybe find a cheaper one if ya search around)

http://www.harborfreight.com/15-watt-12-volt-solar-panel-96418.html

A cheap, easy way to regulate the charge. Just add a heat sink..

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062599

No battery required. The regulator is easy to wire. (in/out/ground) The wiring diagram is on the package. (some soldering required) I would suggest bolting or pop riveting the regulator to a small piece of aluminum plate to dissipate heat.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

6V 845mA Solar Panel
http://www.futurlec.com/Solar_Panel.shtml


----------

